# How do you make time for prayer, etc.?



## wturri78 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still adjusting (13 months later!) to having a lil' guy in the house, and still realizing how little time there really is in the day. Lately my job has been taking more time than it should (this should hopefully pass soon) and I've needed to study some in the evenings to relearn some skills that I haven't used at work for a while--but there's no time in a workday to fit that in. So after getting home, playing with our son, getting him bathed and into bed, and then cleaning up the tornado that's gone through the house--well, it seems like I have about 15 minutes a day left over. And when I read on this board about how many of you have quite a few kids, I feel like a lightweight! 

So my question is, how do you prioritize your spiritual activity (praying, meditating, reading Scripture, reading other works, etc.) when you have little time in a day? It's way too easy for me to go all day and realize I've forgotten to pray 

I've been listening to sermons, Sproul lectures etc. in the car--that gives me about 40 minutes a day that aren't wasted, although I'm giving full attention. Where does everyone find time to fit it all in? What daily activities are you able to combine with prayer or meditation? What am I overlooking? I'm sure there must be plenty of opportunities that I just don't take. 

Just wondering and looking for some advice from people who've been there, and are there now.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 28, 2009)

Bill,

One thing I've found helpful is to make sure I do nothing else before I seek the Lord in the morning. I don't turn on my computer. I don't even have my breakfast. Basically I have it in my mind that there is nothing more important in the day than that I should speak with my Lord first. Related to that, I find that praying earlier is sometimes helpful. Now let me explain what I mean by that: what I am not saying is to make an idol for yourself of the notion that you are somehow more spiritual because you get up early to pray like the "real men of God." All I mean by getting up a little earlier is that if you get up and pray before everything (and everyone) else get going, like your wife & children, and before the stores are open, then you have at least eliminated those things from becoming distractions. It's a sure thing that if you need something from the store, and the store is open, then you're going to have a hard time thinking of anything else while you are trying to pray. But if the store isn't open yet, it's not so much of a worry. So by 'getting up early,' I don't mean ridiculously early, just early enough to eliminate some thought distractions.

Brother, I'm always a little leery of "how to's" when it comes to spiritual matters. I think there's been too much of that in our day; "put the coin in, pull the lever, and watch the money come out!" This seems to be the attitude of some teachers in the church lately. Truly it is the Spirit who helps us to pray (Romans 8:26-27), but as you know from experience our flesh is weak (Matthew 26:40-41). That said, I hope you will find some practical help which will be useful to you in your endeavor to seek the Lord, offering up the sweet incense of prayer and praise to him.


----------



## Clay7926 (Mar 28, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> Brother, I'm always a little leery of "how to's" when it comes to spiritual matters. I think there's been too much of that in our day; "put the coin in, pull the lever, and watch the money come out!" This seems to be the attitude of some teachers in the church lately. Truly it is the Spirit who helps us to pray (Romans 8:26-27), but as you know from experience our flesh is weak (Matthew 26:40-41) That said, I hope that you will find some practical help which will be useful to you in your endeavor to seek the Lord, offering up the sweet incense of prayer and praise to him.



Thank you for your response, Brother!


----------



## wturri78 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for your reply! I'm also leery of the 12-step methods for achieving this or that spiritual goal. I found myself looking at those kinds of things a while back when I was first struggling with the enormous reduction in my daily free time. Some were helpful, like placing the alarm clock out of reach  But mainly they sounded just like a recipe for lasagna--add this, do that, shake 'n bake, and presto! A better life.

I take your morning advice to heart. I'm trying to do that now, and having some success. It does set the tone for the day. I've been trying to read through a chapter in the Bible every morning, but find that I usually have to read pretty quickly. I try to pick out a verse or a thought and meditate on it a few minutes, pray over it, and sometimes write it down to look at later in the day. Naturally it usually just lives in my pocket and is forgotten until I pull it out of the washing machine later in the week.

I'm curious--when presented with many options for prayer, service and study, how does everyone prioritize? Can they really be prioritized in the way I sort my "to-do" list at work every morning? If I have 20 minutes at the end of a day, I could pray--I could read some Scripture--I could read something _about_ Scripture--I could read a little in a book of theology--I could read up on the latest news and current events so I could pray about them (but probably will be out of time once I'm finished reading)--or I could call my Aunt in Florida who I keep meaning to call but never do. 

I would guess that prayer and Scripture must be inseparable and must always come before all other reading. I've met a few people who'd read all sorts of theology and knew precise definitions, but for all their knowledge showed very little evidence of real understanding in their lives. I've met a few souls who were barely literate, yet seemed that they could teach me all sorts of lessons about really loving Christ.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes in life your time can be crunched with not alot of large gaps for study and prayer.

I think you nailed it with sermons in the car! I used to do that all the time when i had long commutes. It was great. Got me thinking about the word first thing.

When i was a warehouse manager I would sometimes pray at various times during my shift. Perhaps it was after lunch when i had a few minutes. Or perhaps it was in an aisle before I started grabbing product. I had a list of things to pray for in my head and i would stop every now and again and pray for one thing on that list.

I wouldnt make it super lengthy obviously or I would be mismanaging time but i figured that i could constantly be in prayer (so to speak). I dont know if you job allows you such time but maybe you can apply this method to another time in your life (not working)


----------



## Idelette (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Bill, 

I struggle with this issue at times as well. I've been trying to learn how to manage my time more wisely so that I could spend more time with the Lord in prayer and reading. (as a side note though...I don't have my own family, so your situation is far more pressed for time than mine  )

But, I try to pray for _major _concerns in the morning, and read a small portion of Scripture before I've started the day. And like you....I listen to sermons in the car. I don't know about your work situation....but I try to read Scripture on my breaks...and during lunch at work. And when I get home...I try to make sure to get all my errands and cleaning out of the way immediately. That way after dinner...I can relax a bit more and spend some more time in prayer and reading. I'm not sure if you have family devotions....but perhaps that is something that you could do with the children as well before they are off to bed.....perhaps you can set aside an hour a couple of times per week to do that as a family. I'm not sure if that helps...but just my


----------

